# Newbie question for SPL advice & 1124ps



## oris98 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum for room sub tweaking. After reading some of the postings here I am ready to buy the H/W required for my stereo sub eq/ room treatment project. I would appreciate if some of you who has experience and knowledge can help me out:

1. I am thinking of getting a used SPL. Should I look for the analog or digital one from RS ? Any particular model should I look for ? RS33-2055, RS-33-4055 or RS33-205 ? Any issues or pluses that I should chose any particular model over the other one ? Can they have triport thread for support ? What about other RS OEM SPL ? EBay has lots of diff. brand which looks quite similar to the RS, any suggestion on those ? Can they be compensated with the C-weighted values provided by this site ?

2. I assume I need a USB external sound card for my laptop to run and record the measurement. Any particular one should I use ? SB live 24bit ? Is there any SB model that can serve the purpose for this in a smaller budget plus I can use it with my midi keyboard controller in a ocassion base ? 

3. I bought a used BDF1124PS used from ebay and now I notice there is a new firmware 1.4 availabe. What are the fixes for this new firmware ? how critical it is to the purpose of sub eq for my Stereo subwoofers ? Is it critical to update it ? 

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> 1. I am thinking of getting a used SPL. Should I look for the analog or digital one from RS ? Any particular model should I look for ? RS33-2055, RS-33-4055 or RS33-205 ? Any issues or pluses that I should chose any particular model over the other one ? Can they have triport thread for support ? What about other RS OEM SPL ? EBay has lots of diff. brand which looks quite similar to the RS, any suggestion on those ? Can they be compensated with the C-weighted values provided by this site ?


 I could have sworn there used to be a sticky thread about the meters and their needed calibration files. I’m going to hazard a guess that that’s all built-into the new version of REW now.



> 2. I assume I need a USB external sound card for my laptop to run and record the measurement. Any particular one should I use ? SB live 24bit ? Is there any SB model that can serve the purpose for this in a smaller budget plus I can use it with my midi keyboard controller in a ocassion base ?


A few recommended soundcards are the Soundblaster MP3+, Soundblaster Live! 24-bit USB External and the M-Audio MobilePre-USB, although I’m sure just about any outboard full-duplex soundcard will work fine, especially since the REW program calibrates the one you’re using.



> 3. I bought a used BDF1124PS used from ebay and now I notice there is a new firmware 1.4 availabe. What are the fixes for this new firmware ? how critical it is to the purpose of sub eq for my Stereo subwoofers ? Is it critical to update it ?


My understanding is that the firmware involves swapping out some internal component, so it’s a bit arduous. In any event, all it does is allow you to control the BFD from your computer, via the MIDI connection. That would require additional hardward, a USB MIDI interface (I think that’s what it’s called). REW tells you exactly what settings to program the BFD for, and it’s quick and easy. So IMO the MIDi interface isn't worth the extra expense – how many times would you EQ your sub anyway?

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> 1. I am thinking of getting a used SPL. Should I look for the analog or digital one from RS ? Any particular model should I look for ? RS33-2055, RS-33-4055 or RS33-205 ? Any issues or pluses that I should chose any particular model over the other one ? Can they have triport thread for support ? What about other RS OEM SPL ? EBay has lots of diff. brand which looks quite similar to the RS, any suggestion on those ? Can they be compensated with the C-weighted values provided by this site ?



Read this thread about some meter problems and then decide if you want a used RS Meter. Either get a new one or a Galaxy CM-140 or the (Behringer ECM8000 with a preamp).

brucek


----------



## oris98 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Brucek,

Sound like there are lots of problem witht he RS SPL out there.. If I go for the BEH ECM8000, does it work with any more economic preamp than the Yenyx 802 preamp ? I don't need any mixer all I need is to connect it to the sound board. Any suggestion of what other choice of preamp will work ? Will some ART mic preamp will work with ECM8000 ? Thanks again !


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The ECM needs phantom power, so if those mic amps have it, it should work fine.


----------

